# Hillbilly fix



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey,people.. My dremel quit working and I tried the usual protocol fix for it which didn`t work either. I guess when all else fails you resort to known procedures. I used what I call the hillbilly fix. I hit it with a hammer and lo and behold it now works better than when it was new. I guess that a hammer is good for something other than hitting your fingers.

Tomorrow is another day,I hope for everyone.. Enjoy it and have fun,:appl: Everett


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Pretty much any problem can be fixed with either a hammer, or duct tape


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

The problem will probably come back eventually. It sound like it could be the brushes. 
I would suggest you be prepared to change them or get a new Dremel in the near future. Don


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I maxed out at four. One on the work bench, one in a drill press, one with a 90 degree adapter and one in the tool bag. They are of different makes too. Dremel, Black and Becker, and maybe a Sears in there.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

3 items that everyone should have in their toolbox. WD-40 if it doesn't move but should. Duct tape if it moves and shouldn't. BFH for everything else.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm a big Dremel fan, I have two of the Dremel brand, and a couple of cheap clones that I bought for $20 at Lowes. They're scattered all around, I use one practically every day.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i have some thing better in my box, better than WD-40 by 1000 times.
oil of wintergreen. the best rust buster there is, hands down.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm a big Dremel fan, I have two of the Dremel brand, and a couple of cheap clones that I bought for $20 at Lowes. They're scattered all around, I use one practically every day.


Ditto that. I have a Dremel with a cord and a cordless one, and they are among my most commonly used tools.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*Dremel*

Hi,people.. I`m a great fan of Dremel. I`ve sent several back for repair over the years and they always send me a new one,no charge. I always got a hammer and duct tape ready for any emergency. Don`t leave home without it.

I automaticly checked the brushes and they were o.k. Probably just dust and old age. I`ve had it for awhile.

Have a good sunday,Everett


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Before the days of duct tape...#8 wire and a pair of pliers did the job too.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hammers work best when they have FORD written on them. Ha! Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dremel was close to stumped when I wanted parts for a 25 year old model.  They dragged their feet and tried to convince me I needed a new one, but I did get the parts to get it back on the road.  

I bought the 400-XPR several years back, and it went up in smoke after only a few uses! I was pretty unhappy, so I called Dremel and sent it back. They returned a Dremel 4000, which is a much nicer and more powerful unit with speed control. I'm not unhappy any more.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

You can prolong the life of any tool, like a Dremel or a router, by giving it a quick blast of compressed air after use. Fine wood and sheetrock dust (the WORST) plays havoc with brushes and armatures.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*fine dust*

Hi,Jack.. I gotta agree with you. I bought a new bandsaw from Sears.I took it back three times as after a week,it wouldn`t start. I told them I wanted my money back.They told me that order of saws was no good and I got a new one.Look out duct tape. When I got back home,I ducted the switch up and have never had a problem in 10 years. I was cutting pine wood a lot which is not only dusty but sappy.

Duct tape is good. I think it was in Huntington,wv,a man used it to disguise his face and got caught. They had a dickens of a time getting it off him. He was called the duct tape bandit.:appl:

Have a good sunday evening everyone,Everett


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Love the duck tape.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a "hillbilly fix" for you. My AC went out the night before last and we got it running again in the morning. Then it went out again last night so this is the results of todays 'fix'. The little black wires are jumpers to get around the relay that is soldered to the PC board. So now since the AC is about 18 years old it's time to buy another one. $700 installed so if anyone wants to buy some trains from me I'll be happy to get your order. Pete
Oh ya! The refrigerator went today too. Good thing I have an extra one. Ha!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

$700 installed? I just replaced two heat pumps a couple of years ago, $15,000 installed! You're getting off easy for $700!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Everett,
A lot of guys bought the Sears "zip code" table saw. So named because it was referred to by the SKU or stock number. Many reported problems with starting, even worse shutting down, the early models. It was found that fine sawdust was getting into the start/stop switch preventing the contacts from, well, making contact. Moving and sealing the switch eliminated the problem.
The discussion then moved to other woodworking tools and how to avoid a similar problem. Wish I had known because sheetrock dust killed my little DeWalt "pony" router I used cutting out sheetrock for the electrical boxes.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

$15,000 Installed? You got off easy. My buddies a/c went out and it cost him over $200,000 for a new house!


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Carl said:


> Love the duck tape.


Duck Tape? 

It's Duct Tape originally used to tape seams on heating duct pipes.

K


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

JackC said:


> $15,000 Installed? You got off easy. My buddies a/c went out and it cost him over $200,000 for a new house!


Must be a *******, didn't know you could just replace the A/C.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*AC*

Hey,John.. Sounds like he was a hillbilly.Everytime our trash can gets full,I tell my wife it`s time to move.I watched mountain men on the tube last night. A little sapling fell over on their tool shed and almost knocked it down. They decided to put a new shake roof on it.I told my better half it was time for them to move. Look like they didn`t have a roof on it.anywho.You could see daylight anywhere you looked up.

Yipee,I had a good Monday,I got to weedeat today. Tomorrow is going to be another good day. More weedeating and of all things,grass cutting time.Isn`t this life grand or what.

Hope everybody has a good Tuesday,Everett:appl:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Leave it to Sanepilot for a hillbilly fix! Hope it lasts!


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*It`l last*

Hi,all..I usta carry a roll of duck tape and a 8 inch crescent wrench.I won`t say the other name we had for it.But I never had to go for tools.

I found in my junk boxes another roll they use for duct pipe. It is [I think]real thin metal,possibly aluminum. Sticky on side.. Real shiny,don`t know the name or if it is still made today. Would make great roofing for buildings and such in minuitures for our models.
They sealed the pipe when it was together. I certainly don`t like todays piping altho it is easier to install.I used a soda pop can and it on flyash line about 100 feet off ground in mid air.You shoulda heard the uproar from mgnt when they seen it. Couldn`t shut plant down so I done best thing.Worked for about 6 months.
I don`t know about other areas but here in ohio,the price of septic systems installed jumped from around $7500 to $35,000 in about 7 years.I know as I put one in 5 yrs ago.I had my permit for about a year when the health dept. friend called me and told me about the raise the first of the year. He said git it in and I did.

Have a great Wednesday,isn`t this life great or what.cheers,Everett


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

EB Green, is a green cloth backed tape that EB, Electric Boat, used. I'd bet half of our nuke subs have something on board held together with EB Green. If you knew someone who worked there and got you a roll or two you were like a God, men bowed before you, women wanted your babies. Yeah, that stuff was that good.:appl:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> $700 installed? I just replaced two heat pumps a couple of years ago, $15,000 installed! You're getting off easy for $700!


Your right about that John but when your unemployed and broke $700 can be all the money in the world. When you live in a little 35 foot RV fifth wheel this AC is all you need. It will freeze you out in the middle of the night if you have it set too low. However it wouldn't make a dent in the temp of a full sized house. Only 15,000 btu and the unit sets on the roof and blows through ducts in the ceiling. Good unit but they only last so long like everything else. I just don't need the expense right now. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gosh, I'm unemployed, since I'm retired.  I guess I can't claim being broke, and I'm thankful for that!

My house has three heat pumps for a total of 120,000 BTU in cooling capacity. You're right, 15,000 BTU would not do a lot for the place.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Pete, I know all about the Fla heat and humidity having lived there but a 15,000 btu a/c will cool a 900 sq foot room according to the a/c calculator. Your place is roughly a third of that 900 sq feet, must be like a meat locker when cranked up!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Your right about that Jack. It's raining out and the sun is down so now it gets to 68 with no trouble. This I love. Pete


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*nother fix*

Hi,all.. Got a gooder one this time.I worked at a generating plant. We had 5 units generating electric.Each unit had 2 large tanks for separating flyash from the air stream before putting it out side.Well,friday afternoon I had a tank out and didn`t get it done. Saturday morning We started for the job site[Had a women helper] and was called into the operating room. The unit operater showed me a warning light for his other tank and got in my face wanting the tank I was working on.We was going toe to toe about it when I turned to my helper and told her to go out one door,walk completely around the control room and get a drink of water. After counting to one hundred,to come back in and shake her head.I got right as close as I could to the operater and with my right hand reached over to the panel and unscrewed the cover of the light and gave the bulb a few twists out and screwed the cover back on. She came in and I looked at the operater and told him to shut up and operate.I pointed to the light and he settled down.He said how did you do that. I told him she did it.

That poor girl laughed so hard she cried. I told her that was the kind of people operating a multimillion dollar power plant.Now,not all of them was like that tho,thankfully.

Tomorrow is Friday, the start of the weekend.Whatever you do,have fun at it.I got tomorrow off,I told the boss that I was going to work on trains,yipee,cheers,Everett


----------



## jeep2k (Aug 9, 2013)

ktcards said:


> Duck Tape?
> 
> It's Duct Tape originally used to tape seams on heating duct pipes.
> 
> K


No, originally it was Duck tape. Created for the U.S. Army to seal crates and ammo boxes to prevent moisture from entering. It was said, "It works like water off a duck's back."


----------

